# General > Birdwatching >  Magpie

## Fulmar

I saw a magpie in Dunbeath over the weekend, passing through on the A9. (I mean, we were, but maybe the magpie was too)! I have never seen one in Caithness before but believe that they are spotted occasionally?

----------


## cullpacket

Seen one yesterday on the way home in in the trees as you approch Dunbeath first one I have seen in Caithness.

----------


## Stack Rock

One was at my bird feeder in Staxigoe this afternoon. First one I've seen up here too.

----------


## Lingland

Saw one in Occumster last yea. Disappeared.

----------


## sprint95m

There was a magpie yesterday morning at about 8:30 on the A9 near Dunbeath
(just south of the Braemore junction and before the S bends).

----------


## Fulmar

I saw the pair of them there a couple of weeks ago. I guess they are here to stay!

----------

